# Transformador input de pre para micrófono



## Marcos Vega (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola a todos.
quisiera saber si alguien por ahí se ha topado (como yo) en la tarea de armar un preamplificador valvular para micrófono. Encontré varios esquemas, de los cuales, me llamó mucho la atención el hecho de que la señal balanceada del mic la convierten en balanceada a través de un pequeño transformador.
Alguien ha realizado algún proyecto con estos pequeños transformadores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Seguramente sea para aislar y no electrocutar al Locutor 

Pones el diagrama ?

Saludos !


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 11, 2012)

Este es el esquema:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Tratá de conseguir un transformador de 600-600 Ohms , que son los que tienen los modems adentro 

Saludos !


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 11, 2012)

Uffss!! Genial respuesta. Estaba pensando en destripar un viejo equipo de audio que tenía guardado jeje.
En qué otro aparato electrodoméstico puedo encontrar algo similar que funcione?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

[BROMA/ON] Salvo que rebobines un transformador de microoondas [BROMA/OFF]

Hablando en serio , es ese amarillo , en las casas de computación te tiran las plaquetas por la cabeza ya que con el ADSL ya casi no se usan más.


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 12, 2012)

Ya mismo me pongo en campaña a buscar los modems


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Si , dale , o también un modem viejo de estos :


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2012)

Ese esquema que estas pensando armar posee su nivel de sofisticación, y con un transformador poco adecuado puedes llegar a estropear todo.

Yo en tu lugar trataría de encontrar el transformador Adaptador/Conversor correcto. 

Estos no son lo mejor, pero tampoco son malos: 

http://www.lundahl.se/sidor/microphone.html


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 13, 2012)

Ya estuve viendo esos transformadores,.. el tema es el precio jejeje...
también vi una opción de combinar las señales a través de CI's.. pero no me gusta mucho la mezcla de CI's con la válvula,..  aunque parezca ser la única opción que me quede.
¿Qué opinan ustedes? O sea,.. ¿cuál prefieren?:

- combinar las señales con trafos recuperados de chatarra.
- ó con CI's.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 13, 2012)

Si es por lo que tenemos que elegir!!! es una mala idea darnos a elegir 

Hablando en serio con el IC te vas a complicar menos, como también te va a llevar menos tiempo/trabajo y menos costo ojo la diferencia esta en los detalle no es lo mismo armar una maravilla a válvula que uno con un CI el día que lo quieras vender o colocar en un lugar como reliquia o esas cosas uno solo puede tener ese valor y sabes cual es    

*DOSME* gracias por el dato del trasnformador del moden no sabia que ronda esa impedacia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2012)

De nada che 

Algunos transformadores para micrófono pueden ser obtenidos de dentro de un micrófono electrodinámico , y los he visto de Polvo de hierro-ferrita  , no chapa.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De nada che
> 
> Algunos transformadores para micrófono pueden ser obtenidos de dentro de un micrófono electrodinámico , y los he visto de Polvo de hierro-ferrita  , no chapa.



SI. mismo los driver de la salida horizontal de los TV y Monitores se usa polvo de hierro en vez de los de chapa, tema costo y calidad creo


----------

